# Is acme-client broken (out of date?)



## Farhan Khan (Nov 26, 2017)

I installed acme-client per this document: https://wiki.freebsd.org/BenWoods/LetsEncrypt

When I run:

acme-client -vNn mydomain.com

I get this error:
`acme-client: https://acme-v01.api.letsencrypt.org/acme/new-reg: new-reg
acme-client: https://acme-v01.api.letsencrypt.org/acme/new-reg: bad HTTP: 400
acme-client: transfer buffer: [{ "type": "urn:acme:error:malformed", "detail": "Provided agreement URL [https://letsencrypt.org/documents/LE-SA-v1.1.1-August-1-2016.pdf] does not match current agreement URL [https://letsencrypt.org/documents/LE-SA-v1.2-November-15-2017.pdf]", "status": 400 }] (267 bytes)
acme-client: bad exit: netproc(78682):`

Per my Googling, it seems that this is happening to others: https://github.com/ansible/ansible/issues/32929

Can someone confirm? And if so, should we ping the package maintainer?


----------



## r_t_f_m (Nov 27, 2017)

Try with security/dehydrated (https://github.com/lukas2511/dehydrated)

https://www.freshports.org/security/dehydrated


----------



## Farhan Khan (Nov 27, 2017)

Went ahead and got that working in about 10 minutes flat. Thank you and thanks to blackflow from EFnet's #FreeBSD.
I'll ping the port maintainer anyways


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 27, 2017)

FYI this issue should be fixed with https://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/ports/454922

Upstream bug is here: https://github.com/kristapsdz/acme-client-portable/issues/46


----------



## CyberCr33p (Nov 28, 2017)

acme-client -a 'https://letsencrypt.org/documents/LE-SA-v1.2-November-15-2017.pdf'


----------



## Farhan Khan (Nov 28, 2017)

CyberCr33p said:


> acme-client -a 'https://letsencrypt.org/documents/LE-SA-v1.2-November-15-2017.pdf'


Mind providing a TLDR on that?


----------



## CyberCr33p (Nov 28, 2017)

With -a flag you can change the let's encrypt url agreement.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2017)

```
-a agreement
             Use an alternative agreement URL.  The default uses the current
             one, but it may be out of date.
```
From acme-client(1).


----------

